# Cryptocoryne willisii



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi all,

Maybe not so exciting to some, but to me, I love it!! Before I discovered Orchids, I had discovered Aroids. I have a small collection of a few of these species and have lost 1 or two over the years, but this one is doing well for me. I know most want to grow them in the aquarium but I like to grow them emersed. Y


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice photo! Could you post one of the entire emersed plant?


----------

